# Fun targets



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

The title says it all. Can i get a list of fun and creative things to shoot at? The simple water bottle at 25 feet is challenged with the daisy but i would like a little more variety if you know what i mean


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I use thick leather targets with different things painted on, ex- space bunny, side of barn, crow, dog house, space alien, frog, etc.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Matches...cards....leather spinners....spent shotgun hulls.....washers....paintballs....gobstoppers....the only restriction is your imagination

Todd


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Chalk sticks like the kids draw with, they leave a great "puff" when hit..


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I sometimes make targets outa duct tape. It takes a real beating.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Snap and pops ( Child toy fire work makes a loud pop when dropped or shot as a target ) Metal spoons. Crackers,cookies.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> Snap and pops ( Child toy fire work makes a loud pop when dropped or shot as a target ) Metal spoons. Crackers,cookies.


I forgot about snaps. My son has a full package (24 boxes) and he won't part with them...I even tried cash. I'm going to get them somehow by the ECST.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I use some aluminum plate, it's it slowly deforms into a spoon and then I flip it over.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Snap and pops ( Child toy fire work makes a loud pop when dropped or shot as a target ) Metal spoons. Crackers,cookies.
> ...


I hold them with a coffee stirrer. Slightly bigger than a match head but a lot easier to hit.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Neco wafers candy their about the size of a 25 cent piece. You can line them up stuck in some modeling clay and they kind of explode in pieces when you hit them.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I like things that deform, break, smash, explode and do so noisily.

Aluminium cans are great fun. I cut one into four pieces last night.

I have a steel disc suspended on rubber bands that has taken on the aforementioned spoon shape from both sides so far and is going back for a third.

Plaster of Paris or clay discs explode nicely.

Spoons bent over an axle spin when hit.

Metal or wood chimes might be interesting. Play a song!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've enjoyed empty shot shell casings lately.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I shoot at a home made leather target which stems from a design posted by Mr. Charles where the ball is captured if you hit a bull. My target is a modified version of that where it is larger overall but if you hit within 3 inches (1.5" either side of the bull) the ball gets captured between the leather. But, the bull is cut out of the middle except the top 1/2" so it flips back when hit and any ball that hits the bull gets captured in a separate tube behind. 10 points for the bull balls and one point for the others type deal. Makes a nice swack noise when hit and a special noise when you hit the bull.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> I've enjoyed empty shot shell casings lately.


Also full ones


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are a few:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13479-fun-pocket-target/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25241-slingshot-tether-ball/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21214-build-a-slingshot-walking-target/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21231-simpler-way-to-build-a-slingshot-walking-target/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15115-fun-target/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13619-moving-targets/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I just spent $5.00 at walmart for some of the dirty bird color change targets.Cost .50 cents each, I will not shoot them all the time but they are fun for a special treat. After I shoot out the middle I put a sticker in each corner and have a go at them. Extends the fun!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Toy gun caps on the head of a nail would be quite a good challenge.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Steel dogfood cans. To pass through both sides is a good test of the efficacy of the rig and suitability of the ammo. Great fun to see how few shots needed to cut them in half AND YOU GET SPARKS! What more could one ask for?!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I still enjoy chasing empty pop bottles around the yard. Ya hit them solid and they fly like the wind.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Always thought a walking target would be a ton of fun with a slingshot. Like this 



.

Pretty easy to build yourself.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Charles made a walking target with tennis balls.

I reckon you could make a pretty good one with four plastic drink bottles and a ball of polymorph that you screw the bottles into while it's still soft.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

New idea - Ice moulded in the shape of targets. They should shatter quite nicely and cheaply.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

puppies, kittens, babies, flys, ants, roaches, egos, self esteem, thumbs, fingers, your own eyeballs, fore head, nads, gravity, air molecules, rain drops, hitler, satan, evil, magneto, wonder woman, zombies, headless chickens, apples on top of someones head, cigar sticking out of ones mouth, ping pong ball being shot out of wynona ryders privates (south park reference) and the button that will launch WWIII


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

.22 blanks taped to your backstop with a sharpie marking where it is.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1365]

cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A large-ish socket (18mm or so) hung with a knotted cord of some sort. makes a great ring.

Ping pong balls are pretty fun. But, they break after one hit, bummer.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

benzidrine said:


> Always thought a walking target would be a ton of fun with a slingshot. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21231-simpler-way-to-build-a-slingshot-walking-target/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

leon13 said:


> cheers


I love those, always fun to plink at and watch them spin :thumbsup:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I know its much more fun to destroy something or make a lot of noise... but if you want something that is the exact opposite, namely quiet and durable, grab an old sock and stuff it with a couple other old socks, tie the top and hang it in your backstop with some paracord. Works like a charm for me.  The ammo doesn't bounce out of my trap and the target takes forever to destroy, but I guess that depends on how old your socks really are 

Tom


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I know its much more fun to destroy something or make a lot of noise... but if you want something that is the exact opposite, namely quiet and durable, grab an old sock and stuff it with a couple other old socks, tie the top and hang it in your backstop with some paracord. Works like a charm for me.  The ammo doesn't bounce out of my trap and the target takes forever to destroy, but I guess that depends on how old your socks really are
> 
> Tom


LOL!!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I noticed that my target got a few likes and I figured I might take a moment out of life and shoot a few pics just for clarity. As already stated this is something which morphed from Mr. Charles' TARGET. Just tweeked some. I shoot at 20 yards and can get as many as 6 out of 20 shots into the "special ball holder", no smart comments please.... The viewable black area is 3" in diameter while the yellow flipping center bull is about 1 1/8" dia. At first i made a smaller containment area behind the bull but once you had a ball in there sometimes one might jump out. I made a longer sloped catch and that problem is gone.

This is the general idea that Mr. Charles had, enlarged a bit.



My finger is pushing in the flipping center target



The bull catch behind the target



The view from where I shoot from (the camera makes that look a long way. It's 60 feet)



My latest creation and my new personal shooter. My first SS is underneath. Also, my home made ammo on a clip.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's just really really hard to beat strike anywhere matches as targets.... perfect hits give you the reward of fire, and your focus becomes so good that everything else seems easy after you're used to shooting at them.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

^ im tickled to hit my target at this point, matches and cards for me would simply be a numbers game and luck at this point.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Greavous said:


> I noticed that my target got a few likes and I figured I might take a moment out of life and shoot a few pics just for clarity. As already stated this is something which morphed from Mr. Charles' TARGET. Just tweeked some. I shoot at 20 yards and can get as many as 6 out of 20 shots into the "special ball holder", no smart comments please.... The viewable black area is 3" in diameter while the yellow flipping center bull is about 1 1/8" dia. At first i made a smaller containment area behind the bull but once you had a ball in there sometimes one might jump out. I made a longer sloped catch and that problem is gone.
> 
> This is the general idea that Mr. Charles had, enlarged a bit.
> 
> ...


Great job ... I like that one a lot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great stuff there, G


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I dilled a hole in a quater then hung it fom string. I shot it for a few weeks and once it was nice and dented and disfigured I put it on my keychain. Everyone always asks about it and gets very interested when I tell them I shot it with a slingshot.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's well made I like it and by the way very beauty full slingshots there !!!
Cheers


----------

